# nokia asha 200 reset without password



## yogesh1991 (Aug 17, 2015)

i want to reset my mobile nokia asha 200 but i dont know the password which i had changed last year is their any way to reset my phone without password as i dont remember my password please help me out


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Please do not ask for assistance with (or ways to bypass) a forgotten or unknown password, personal identification number (PIN) or any other type of access code that may be required on a computer, mobile device or web site. As there is no way to verify the actual situation or intent, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed.

Topic closed


----------

